
FRC 2018 Champs Houston High score 698 - nevster
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLnCtDYoJBc
======
nevster
BTW the highest score all season so far is 1080:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICkl5ccKMIg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICkl5ccKMIg)

